# Fdny ems



## JumperDown (Jan 9, 2013)

Okay guys some have you may have seen me on here asking various questions for different EMS companies.

Well as of yesterday 01/08/13 I am officially a New Hire for FDNY EMS. 
My Academy class starts Monday 01/14/13. 

Any advice given would be GREATLY appreciated !


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 9, 2013)

JumperDown said:


> Okay guys some have you may have seen me on here asking various questions for different EMS companies.
> 
> Well as of yesterday 01/08/13 I am officially a New Hire for FDNY EMS.
> My Academy class starts Monday 01/14/13.
> ...



Well first off let me be the first to say, I'm sorry!


Just kidding, you get to be my replacement.

As is with anywhere, keep your mouth shut, eyes and ears open.

When you finish the academy you are going to work with a lot of people who have legitimately no clue what they are doing. If something is not as it seems, speak your mind do not let anyone get you jammed up.

As soon as possible (you need a year on the street) get yourself into the paramedic class. They pay you full salary to be there and it's only 8 months long.

Other than that, you pick people up and call for ALS or take them to the hospital.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 9, 2013)

and then switch to fire as soon as you can...


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 9, 2013)

Veneficus said:


> and then switch to fire as soon as you can...



shhhh its a secret!


Side note I am hearing rumor that the commissioner is pushing for a 2 year promotional exam instead of another 4 years. Its cheaper and faster to hire proportionals than outsiders I suppose. That would mean people on the job now only need to wait until 2015 instead of 2017.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 9, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> shhhh its a secret!



Not a very well kept secret, it was well known for at least a decade.

Even if you don't want to do fire, the pay difference makes it worth it.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 9, 2013)

Veneficus said:


> Not a very well kept secret, it was well known for at least a decade.
> 
> Even if you don't want to do fire, the pay difference makes it worth it.



Pay is 2x as much as EMS at top pay.

Furthermore, 5 days off a week to go to school and get a REAL education.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 9, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Pay is 2x as much as EMS at top pay.
> 
> Furthermore, 5 days off a week to go to school and get a REAL education.



Do you think you could convince somebody to sneak me in?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 9, 2013)

Veneficus said:


> Do you think you could convince somebody to sneak me in?



Maybe you could be the first medical director to transfer to fire?

Technically still EMS > Fire right?


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 9, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Maybe you could be the first medical director to transfer to fire?
> 
> Technically still EMS > Fire right?



Or I could be the Captain in charge of medical care during rescues


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 9, 2013)

Veneficus said:


> Or I could be the Captain in charge of medical care during rescues



They send a chief now. Captains got into a lawsuit with lieutenants in EMS because driving around in the supervisor car is the LTs job not a capt...

Now you get a chief for those matters. They want to make sure the most oblivious EMS provider is running the show at all times.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 9, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> They send a chief now. Captains got into a lawsuit with lieutenants in EMS because driving around in the supervisor car is the LTs job not a capt...
> 
> Now you get a chief for those matters. They want to make sure the most oblivious EMS provider is running the show at all times.



Cheifs everywhere I seen are no longer hands on. 

That doesn't fit with my personality. I lead from the front.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 9, 2013)

Veneficus said:


> Cheifs everywhere I seen are no longer hands on.
> 
> That doesn't fit with my personality. I lead from the front.



Thats because EMS chiefs can't bend down with their stomachs in the way.


FDNY has the 5Mary car that drives around. Its a crown vic operated by a medical director 24/7. 

They can show up to whatever they choose in the entire city but usually they pop in during MCIs and major rescues/incidents.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 9, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Thats because EMS chiefs can't bend down with their stomachs in the way.



:rofl::rofl::rofl:

That's awesome.

I always thought it was because they have to polish their own white helmets so they didn't want to get them dirty.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 9, 2013)

Veneficus said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> That's awesome.
> 
> I always thought it was because they have to polish their own white helmets so they didn't want to get them dirty.



Like they would get them dirty anyway. They make sure to put medical command 8 blocks from the incident half the time.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 9, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Like they would get them dirty anyway. They make sure to put medical command 8 blocks from the incident half the time.



Definately don't want that job then. That sucks.

I need to be able to push the truck Lts out of my way.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 9, 2013)

Veneficus said:


> Definately don't want that job then. That sucks.
> 
> I need to be able to push the truck Lts out of my way.



I brought home all my equipment from my station and my bunker gear (EMS) looks like it just came from the factory. I do my best not to wear it.

We are "required" to wear it at all fire scenes/major incidents/haz-mat meanwhile the engine chauffeur is wearing shorts and a polo.


(side note, hope I get into a truck company :beerchug

We've gotten slightly off topic here


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 9, 2013)

But there was some good organizational info for the new guy in there.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Jan 9, 2013)

i don't mean to hijack but whats it like working as a medic for fdny? call volume, burn out, pros n cons? i saw the home site and it says they're hiring medics. i know the pay is low for cost of living right? i reside in cali but to work for fdny ems i'd consider relocating. i'm new medic ink hasnt even dried yet, no experience haha


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 9, 2013)

I_DriveCode3 said:


> i don't mean to hijack but whats it like working as a medic for fdny? call volume, burn out, pros n cons? i saw the home site and it says they're hiring medics. i know the pay is low for cost of living right? i reside in cali but to work for fdny ems i'd consider relocating. i'm new medic ink hasnt even dried yet, no experience haha



As a first year medic I made $52,000 this year.

Top pay medics with longevity (7 years or so) make around $60-75,000 a year.

Certainly livable, but not comfortable by my standards.

Also, FDNY is always hiring.


----------



## JumperDown (Jan 9, 2013)

what are the best EMS stations to choose from? I was thinking Station 4 & Station 58... & what do i have to look forward to at the academy .. like how long?, the steps and what i will be doing and when ill be doing it ..

im actually nervous as hell


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 9, 2013)

JumperDown said:


> what are the best EMS stations to choose from? I was thinking Station 4 & Station 58... & what do i have to look forward to at the academy .. like how long?, the steps and what i will be doing and when ill be doing it ..
> 
> im actually nervous as hell



Depends where you live... How far you want to commute...

Station 4 is the division for manhattan. You want to be around chiefs and people on their knees all day go for it.


----------



## JumperDown (Jan 9, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Depends where you live... How far you want to commute...
> 
> Station 4 is the division for manhattan. You want to be around chiefs and people on their knees all day go for it.



I live on the Island, Division 5.

I dont mind commuting .. Id just like a good station with good people.


----------



## pumanycqueens (Mar 12, 2013)

how long did you have to wait i just recived my leter saying my score and postion number ?


----------



## wanderingmedic (Mar 12, 2013)

pumanycqueens said:


> how long did you have to wait i just recived my leter saying my score and postion number ?



obviously longer than you are willing to wait.


----------

